# [resolved] Do i need zonealarm with a router that has security?



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Do i need zonealarm with a router that has security?*

Do i need zonealarm on my computers (two xp home, i 98) that are behind a router that has Stateful Packet Inspection (SPI), DoS Attack Detecion and logging, Dropped Packet log, and a security event log, and nat. As far as wireless netoworking it is 128-bit encryption and only allows specific computers.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

By the way i used shields up to analyze my ports when i turned off zonealarm, all ports were stealthed except 113 so i forwarded it to no where so now its stealthed too. So is it still a good idea to have zone alarm? Zonealarm says its blocked 168 access attempts but that could be from other computers becuase i have them networked so it could be an error. And does zonealarm affect performance?


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Never mind, thanks i got my answer here in case your wondering: http://www.grc.com/lt/hardware.htm


----------

